# NGD: OAF Bubinga 10 String



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Tom Drinkwater from Oakland Axe Factory has been sculpting this little beauty for about four months now (impressively fast build time).
It shipped last Wednesday and I waited patiently until today, when it came!

Monster box for monster guitar.












Inside this big box was, not only about 500,000 crumpled up pieces of newspaper (which worked perfectly), but a shiny new guitar!







































































Specs: 
-Body: bubinga
-Neck: set bamboo
-Fretboard: bubinga
-Scale: 30"-27"
-Tuners: hipshot
-Pickups: EMG DC45
-String retainer: pink ivory
Tuned C#1-A4

Build thread can be found here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/142141-oaf-10-string-build.html
Build photos:
Pictures by Murdstone - Photobucket


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 26, 2011)

holy crap that thing is gorgeous


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 26, 2011)

wait so that high A is on a 27" scale?


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> wait so that high A is on a 27" scale?



Yes, high A4 on the 27" side, C#1 on the 30" side.


----------



## BR10N (Mar 26, 2011)

You got it!! It looks beautiful.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 26, 2011)

One impressive guitar . I love the idea for the zero fret and then that sort of "nut" after it. I bet the intonation must be near perfect with that!

Congratulations, man!


----------



## Might-is-Right (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations on an amazing looking guitar. I'd love to hear some clips to get an idea of what a 10 string can do.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2011)

Very pretty, mate!  Congrats!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Might-is-Right said:


> Congratulations on an amazing looking guitar. I'd love to hear some clips to get an idea of what a 10 string can do.



Definitely, once I get used to this fan and the extra couple strings, I'll see what I can do clip wise. 

And thanks everybody! I'm really loving it so far.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 26, 2011)

Beastly!! How is it having a Zero fret instead of a normal nut?


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

It's great, the strings sound excellent open. The guitar sustains for roughly 6.3 days, too. It never ends.


----------



## BR10N (Mar 26, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> It's great, the strings sound excellent open. The guitar sustains for roughly 6.3 days, too. It never ends.


 
I've noticed that as well, Hehe.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't think I would ever need more than 8 strings personally but that is one amazing guitar. Congrats man.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW! That is a work or art.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2011)

That's great! And yeah, those zero frets are the best. IMO the best thing about it is that you get PERFECT action at the nut. 
How are you getting along with the string spacing? That was the biggest adaptation issue for me.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

It'll definitely take a little bit of getting used to, but it's honestly not that bad. I'm used to adding strings below all the rest of the normal ones, not above. It's funny having to shift everything you're used to playing on the top string down one.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 26, 2011)

Zero fret 

That's 60's stuff... It works well? hmmm Interesting...

Looks great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 26, 2011)

Never ever heard of a bamboo neck but that thing looks pretty amazing, man. Congratulations!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 26, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Yes, high A4 on the 27" side, C#1 on the 30" side.


I thought 27" was too long for A4. Cool!

Could someone explain to me the purposes of the zero fret?


----------



## adrock (Mar 26, 2011)

even after following the build thread, and knowing what to expect, I was still blown away looking at these pics. absolutely fantastic work, congrats on your amazing piece of functional art


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!
Once the weather here gets out of the 40s I'll see what I can do about outside pictures.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> It'll definitely take a little bit of getting used to, but it's honestly not that bad. I'm used to adding strings below all the rest of the normal ones, not above. It's funny having to shift everything you're used to playing on the top string down one.


 
Totally! But also the strings are closer together than on a regular guitar (to keep the neck width manageable). That's what was a challenge for me. I kept accidentally skipping strings at first.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, hot looking guitar there man. 

Congrats on the ngd!


----------



## Crunchy (Mar 26, 2011)

That thing is beautiful man


----------



## JohnBorn (Mar 26, 2011)

HNGD! Make a video playing that beastly instrument man, i'm itching to hear how it sounds like


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 26, 2011)

How does the high A sound on just the bridge pickup? It looks like it isn't above the pickup very much, but that might just be the camera angle.

Also, I'm curious in general about the high A, as in how much bending is possible, how shrill it sounds (due to the thinness and length of scale).


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 26, 2011)

That thing is beastly! Congrats!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn. That shit is hot, son.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> How does the high A sound on just the bridge pickup? It looks like it isn't above the pickup very much, but that might just be the camera angle.
> 
> Also, I'm curious in general about the high A, as in how much bending is possible, how shrill it sounds (due to the thinness and length of scale).



It sounds okay from the bridge. You can definitely tell it's quieter than the neck, but it's not to a degree that it hinders your playing. Definitely wouldn't call it shrill however.

As for bending, I've only gone about half a step so far. Honestly I'm too scared to go farther


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 26, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> It sounds okay from the bridge. You can definitely tell it's quieter than the neck, but it's not to a degree that it hinders your playing. Definitely wouldn't call it shrill however.
> 
> As for bending, I've only gone about half a step so far. Honestly I'm too scared to go farther



Good to hear. Ease into bending that thing, and have spares ready.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Mar 26, 2011)

The zero fret is pretty cool!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 27, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/murdstone/oaf-10-string
Here's a little clip to show off sustain and tone/range.
Just a couple of my favorite chords.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 27, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> http://soundcloud.com/murdstone/oaf-10-string
> Here's a little clip to show off sustain and tone/range.
> Just a couple of my favorite chords.



Oops, looks like we can't find that page!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm, works for me. I guess it's privacy settings or something. Try this one maybe?
I'm new to the whole soundcloud thing.
OAF 10 String by Murdstone on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, it works now.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2011)

Man that looks awesome  big congrats


----------



## Ishan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm blown away by how good it looks, I wasn't expecting that 
Isn't the bridge DC45 not wide enough to pickup all the strings? The high A and low string seems out a bit. (edit : already been responded to haaaa, sorry  )
How much did you pay for that if that's not indiscreet?


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent you a PM regarding price.
And like I said, the high A still definitely sounds, albeit a little bit quieter than the rest (on the bridge pickup only, it's perfect on the neck).


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 27, 2011)

I got outside today to take a few more pictures since it was nice and sunny out.
Here are some highlights. The rest are in the photobucket album I posted in first post.


























Pictures by Murdstone - Photobucket


----------



## luca9583 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful guitar and fan! 

Do the EMG bass pickups give a good midrange response and "guitar tone" for the upper strings when plugged into an amp?

Also, do the pole pieces of the pickups align perfectly with each of the 10 strings or do they just pick up all the strings well as a whole?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 27, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> Beautiful guitar and fan!
> 
> Do the EMG bass pickups give a good midrange response and "guitar tone" for the upper strings when plugged into an amp?
> 
> Also, do the pole pieces of the pickups align perfectly with each of the 10 strings or do they just pick up all the strings well as a whole?



As far as I know, EMG's have rail magnets, which means that they pick up the signal all across the pickup, as opposed to pole pieces, where the signal is strongest on top of the poles.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm so jealous! It's seriously just about perfect.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with the rail magnets, I doubt it's poles because of the whole high A being quieter than the rest on the bridge. 
And yes you definitely get a guitar tone over a bass tone on the upper strings.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 27, 2011)

Easily one of the nicest ngd's I've seen


----------



## Nile (Mar 27, 2011)

dear god


----------



## Dayn (Mar 28, 2011)

That... is the guitar I want. It's just so perfect and simple. I want that neck...


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 28, 2011)

i wish i had a reason to get a 10 string because the OAF axes ive seen on here have looked beyond amazing and the buyers have said nothing but great things about working with Tom. that bulbinga is looking great man!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 28, 2011)

Working with Tom definitely was a pleasure. He's very knowledgeable about what it is he's doing, and has great input on the build in addition to the buyer's specs. And clearly from the instruments we've seen already, he does amazing work in a very short time (for a full custom). All for a great, affordable price.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 28, 2011)

That is one gorgeous piece of wood, major guitargasm. One question though: did you consider having separate outputs to separate bass and guitar dynamic ranges? Also, did you ever considering also putting a piezo in it?

I ask because those options seem to be pretty common in most ERGs I've seen.

In any case, you've got yourself a beautiful guitar, congrats


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 28, 2011)

AliceLG said:


> That is one gorgeous piece of wood, major guitargasm. One question though: did you consider having separate outputs to separate bass and guitar dynamic ranges? Also, did you ever considering also putting a piezo in it?
> 
> I ask because those options seem to be pretty common in most ERGs I've seen.
> 
> In any case, you've got yourself a beautiful guitar, congrats



We did consider splitting the outputs into bass and guitar but I think I nixed solely for the purpose of ease on my end. 

As for piezos, I kind of strayed away from there for my wallet's sake 

Thanks!


----------



## yidcorer (Mar 28, 2011)

That´s a huge guitar


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 28, 2011)

So. freaking. awesome.

Congrats friend! 

EDIT - The clip sounds great . Very full and rich, and you were totally right about the sustain.


----------



## Richie666 (Mar 28, 2011)

That thing is lovely! Damn man, treat her well!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 29, 2011)

She earned a spot on the local music place's wall of gnarly guitar pictures today


----------



## Danxile (Mar 29, 2011)

GAS! On the topic of a "zero fret", what exactly is a zero fret and what does it do? wouldnt it act just like a normal nut or am i missing something?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2011)

Danxile said:


> GAS! On the topic of a "zero fret", what exactly is a zero fret and what does it do? wouldnt it act just like a normal nut or am i missing something?



-Easier to achieve good string height
-Open strings have the same tone as fretted notes

The strings are pulled down on it by the headstock angle/tuning pegs, just like your fingers/capo push the string onto the fret infront. 
You still need a nut behind for the string spacing.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2011)

So, the neck and headstock is one piece yes? Is the headstock angled or parallel to the fretboard? And the string tee is there for break angle over the zero fret? I'm thinking of a zero fret now for my 9 
Lovely guitar you have here - how are you finding the bridge angle with regards to muting?


----------



## Malkav (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay I really need to know why there's a random little piece of metal over the saddle for your high A?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2011)

Malkav said:


> Okay I really need to know why there's a random little piece of metal over the saddle for your high A?



Tuning strings that high on longer scales, even O4P strings, can be tricky. Distance from nut to tuner and saddle to ball end puts more stress on the string. String-thru bodies aren't suited to it so well. 
As far as I remember, that metal can be slid away and the ball end popped into the saddle itself, held in place by the bit of metal. So the high A string is not threaded through the back of the guitar.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah! Thank you  That settles my curiosity


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 29, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> So, the neck and headstock is one piece yes? Is the headstock angled or parallel to the fretboard? And the string tee is there for break angle over the zero fret? I'm thinking of a zero fret now for my 9
> Lovely guitar you have here - how are you finding the bridge angle with regards to muting?



The neck and headstock are one piece, yes. The headstock is parallel, and the string tree keeps downwards pressure on the strings at the retainer.
The angle of the bridge really isn't that bad for muting. It takes a little while to get used to, but not too long.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 29, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> -Easier to achieve good string height









Yep. What he said. You barely have to touch it, and it doesn't buzz.


----------



## walleye (Mar 29, 2011)

this is really fantastic. and your chords in the sound file and excellent!


----------



## walleye (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ the lowest strings chime like a piano


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I really like the tone the guitar has without putting anything on it. It's very mellow. 
Thanks!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## georg_f (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome
video of 10 string sweep arpeggios please


----------



## Bryancap7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice bro. Im feeling it's time for me to graduate from the 8 string now


----------



## XEN (Apr 1, 2011)

Good Gawd that's gorgeous! Tom rules.


----------



## Fishnuggets (May 5, 2011)

I've been gather intelligence on the A4. 

You've had yer banjo for over a month now, how is yers holding oot? What are you using there? .007? What are you expecting/ hoping for life time?

BTW, beautiful guitar! I am SUPER jealous!!


----------



## Murdstone (May 5, 2011)

The A4 is actually doing well. Like I mentioned earlier I don't do too many extreme bends, especially on the high strings, but everything still feels good. It stays in tune well and keeps a nice, consistent tension to it. I'm actually surprised it hasn't broken yet, I was expecting to hear a snap soon after I got it. I play between 30 min and an hour everyday. Sometimes more, sometimes less. 
The string that's currently on there is a .006.


----------



## mr coffee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, I really like the shape around the neck joint and lower cutaway.

Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere....I've never (that I know of) seen a bamboo neck before. Obviously it's laminated for structural integrity; presumably it offers fairly good dimensional stability? How is it equipped in terms of reinforcements, truss rods and such? Is it raw, oiled, finished?

-m


----------



## Murdstone (May 5, 2011)

The neck has two truss rods for support and it feels like the same finish as the body, which is just a nitrocellulose lacquer.


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2011)

Tom says that on his bamboo necks he just does the truss rods, but on maple necks (like on mine) he throws in a couple carbon fiber rods for added support. Apparently the bamboo is stronger than maple, so it doesn't need the carbon fiber reinforcement.


----------



## mr coffee (May 5, 2011)

Very cool. It's nice to see some new options...

-m


----------



## whammybarofdeth (May 6, 2011)

that neck joint is sex


----------



## shogunate (May 6, 2011)

Due to the range of this beast and the bubinga, it really does sound like a piano  Bubinga always seems to have that bell chime quality to it. 

I always wondered why we don't see more bamboo  it's one of the strongest woods out there, pretty lightweight, easy to work.... Maybe like oak and elm it's just hard to find resonant wood. Anyone know for sure?

That thing is gorgeous mate, congrats. I can't even imagine trying to tie together chords and scales on 10 fucking strings  my brain would have a tarantino grade explosion


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 6, 2011)

I would like to request a videoclip with the beast!


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 6, 2011)

how's it feel?


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 6, 2011)

how much does a guitar like that run for?? or even other guitars that oakland axe factory makes?? BTW i checked the website and it has pics and links but no prices


----------



## Murdstone (May 8, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> how's it feel?



It feels very natural, the neck fits comfortably in my hand. And it's not as heavy as I was anticipating, which is definitely a good thing. 



VinnyLemieux said:


> how much does a guitar like that run for?? or even other guitars that oakland axe factory makes?? BTW i checked the website and it has pics and links but no prices



Shoot Tom an email for a quote, I'm sure his pricing changes from time to time. He's good at getting back to emails.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 8, 2011)

10 strings? Fuck man that's awesome. Enjoy the killer axe.


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 9, 2011)

thx man appreciate it


----------



## youngn00b (May 9, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 9, 2011)

it sounds so good!!


----------



## 7string (May 10, 2011)

An amazing instrument and a really quick build as well!


----------



## skeels (Jun 22, 2011)

That is indeed one monster!


----------



## Zei (Jun 22, 2011)

How's the Bubinga sound compared to Mahogany?

Fuck, that's a beauty of a guitar. I'm very jealous. Hope my OAF axe comes out just as nice  (which it will)


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dear lord, what a guitar! congrats!


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome! definitely make some more clips/vidclips! Want to see/hear this harp guitar in action!


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 22, 2011)

Zei said:


> How's the Bubinga sound compared to Mahogany?
> 
> Fuck, that's a beauty of a guitar. I'm very jealous. Hope my OAF axe comes out just as nice  (which it will)



I believe the Schecter Damien Elite 8 is mahogany, which was my primary guitar before this. The bubinga definitely sounds a lot more full yet warmer, almost like a piano. You can even hear it in the clean clip I posted a while ago. I'm sure Tom is going to make yours a work of art like this one


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 22, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! That nat finish is just stunning! I can't wait to hear some of the amplified vibrations that thing makes. I am wondering though, what made you choose EMGs?


----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 22, 2011)

this thing is amazing. great guitar


----------



## darren (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you like the bamboo neck?


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 22, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> BEAUTIFUL! That nat finish is just stunning! I can't wait to hear some of the amplified vibrations that thing makes. I am wondering though, what made you choose EMGs?



The easiest answer I have is price. My first choice would have been Q tuners but their 6 string bass pickup didn't quite meet the size requirements. Maybe eventually I'll switch out for something a little better. I'd love a sustainer, but I don't know who I'd talk to to get one of those made for a 10. 

Darren the bamboo feels great, it's nice and sturdy.


----------



## The Destroyer (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm trying to make a little video for you guys but the audio of the webcam on my laptop lags like 6 seconds behind the video. I'm going to have to invest in an actual webcam soon, so there should be a video of some sort on the horizon.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 12, 2011)

Excited about the vid!


----------



## New Age Moron (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful. I have to get a 10 eventually, but I can't even handle 8 yet


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

holy mother f***, this is sturdy and beautiful as shit.

I'm just a little worried about the nut-job he did on this axe...


----------



## JamesM (Jul 19, 2011)

What's there to be concerned about? That's a zero fret.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 19, 2011)

The Armada said:


> What's there to be concerned about? That's a zero fret.


 
And awesome at that. I'd never have a guitar with a standard nut again if I thought I could get away from it. PERFECT string action with zero frets.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't feel it necessary to make a new thread, but here's a little teaser of something new.







Hope to have a bunch of new pictures when the weather gets beautiful and a video soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## jon66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Those pups look way better than the previous ones imo. They really go well with the black and chrome colors in the bridge hardware. Can't wait to see more pics/clips.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice! That looks like some tight clearance on the lowest string over the bridge pickup, though.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 12, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Nice! That looks like some tight clearance on the lowest string over the bridge pickup, though.



It might look like it, but it provides much more power than the EMGs that were in there before.


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 12, 2012)

The neck looks really warped and unstabled or is that just how it looks because the fan fret?


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 12, 2012)

Just the angles playing with your eyes. Neck is perfectly flat.


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 12, 2012)

Mkay just checking haha,sweet axe those congrats.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 12, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> Mkay just checking haha,sweet axe those congrats.



lol, pics of FF guitars always fuck with me, too.


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 12, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> The neck looks really warped and unstabled or is that just how it looks because the fan fret?



I got to play that when I visited Tom's shop, and the neck is great . 

Murdstone, awesome to see the Lace pups in there! They're X-Bars, right? I'm so enamored with mine, seriously the best choice I could've made for a fanned 8.

Dunno if you have any way to try it, but running the Lace's direct (either line in or an an axe or POD clean channel with no cab) with a touch of EQ sounds nearly pure acoustic. Better than some of the piezos I've used, since it doesn't have that plasticy crinkle.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous guitar. Some time this year I'll be getting my hands on one of his guitars its lookin like.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 12, 2012)

You got it back?! Do I spy a G#0 on there? How does it sound? I have that one in process with Tom for my G#0 GAS, but I may try it on my 10 too, if you like the sound of it.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 13, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> You got it back?! Do I spy a G#0 on there? How does it sound? I have that one in process with Tom for my G#0 GAS, but I may try it on my 10 too, if you like the sound of it.



That you do. Right now it's a .120 from Labella, which I'd be interesting in switching out soon for a higher gauge with a little more tension. The rumble of such a low note works really well with this guitar though, since the bubinga is so resonant. 


And to Rap Hat - yes these are the Aluma X model. They sound great, much warmer than the EMGs before. And like I mentioned, they don't cut off any power to the highest and lowest strings like the EMGs did.


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 13, 2012)

.....just.....win......


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy bat, Shitman! That is nuts x10!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> That you do. Right now it's a .120 from Labella, which I'd be interesting in switching out soon for a higher gauge with a little more tension. The rumble of such a low note works really well with this guitar though, since the bubinga is so resonant.



Cool. What are you using for the C#1? I've got a 90 on mine. The 120 might be good for me for the G#0 since I generally go for lighter weight strings.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 14, 2012)

The C#1 is a 104 and it's absolutely perfect for what I go for. It has great definition.

The weather is pretty nice out today, I might try to get some outside pics.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are a few pictures from the other day, then it got cloudy. Probably more to come soon.








Wood on wood porn.


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 17, 2012)

you should take it on a tour of the world, take pics in front of famous monuments!


----------



## Pedantic (Apr 18, 2012)

How does the low g# compare to the high a?


----------



## sleightest (Apr 18, 2012)

beautiful axe man!


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 19, 2012)

Pedantic said:


> How does the low g# compare to the high a?



So far I'm liking the G# more than the A. I had trouble fitting the A into my style, whereas I can use the rumble of the G# a little bit more. 


And I'm all for a picture world tour


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazing and beautiful. I am stunned. 

From what I understand about these types of instruments, the high A is not really bendable, is it? Not that I would care with all the other strings, but just wondering.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 19, 2012)

JazzandMetal said:


> Amazing and beautiful. I am stunned.
> 
> From what I understand about these types of instruments, the high A is not really bendable, is it? Not that I would care with all the other strings, but just wondering.



When I had the high A on there it was bendable, but not by much. I'd say maybe a half step without being worried. Thankfully I don't bend much in my playing.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I had my A4 on there for about a year doing fine, then I tried to bend it up a full step and snapped it just beyond a half step. Then I proceeded to break 9 wires tried to get them tuned up to A4.  I gotta get off my duff and sent the old ones back to get some new ones to try again.

I also agree that the high A is difficult to incorporate. It just throws off all muscle memory. I'm leaving mine on, though, because I'm having another 10 built for the G#0. But if I had to do it over again I'd probably forego the A4. Plus, and maybe this is just my guitar, the high A string doesnt have a lot of sustain and sounds really thin and anemic.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah I had my A4 on there for about a year doing fine, then I tried to bend it up a full step and snapped it just beyond a half step. Then I proceeded to break 9 wires tried to get them tuned up to A4.  I gotta get off my duff and sent the old ones back to get some new ones to try again.
> 
> I also agree that the high A is difficult to incorporate. It just throws off all muscle memory. I'm leaving mine on, though, because I'm having another 10 built for the G#0. But if I had to do it over again I'd probably forego the A4. Plus, and maybe this is just my guitar, the high A string doesnt have a lot of sustain and sounds really thin and anemic.



What scale length are you going for on your next 10? I'm actually pretty impressed with how the G# holds up at 30". Obviously it could have a little more power, but it gets the job done well. 

The high A did feel very brittle at 27", and it seemed to not get picked up as well by the pups. Plus, it didn't work with an e-bow, which is lamesauce.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, my A4 doesn't get picked up well either. I think it may just be due to the mass of the string being so low, and unable to affect the magnetic field.

The new on is 28"-33". I was tempted to go to 34", but on the fret find the 5" scale proved to be enough for me. Anything over might have required a lot of adaptation. And I don't want to go longer than 28" because I like the tone of the high strings at 28" and below, and I'm concerned about going longer, and stretching for soloing.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 23, 2012)

And finally here's a little video. Just some random clean noodling. 

I'll try to get something distorted recorded eventually for those who want to hear the Lace distorted. 

Movieon4-23-12at1207PM.mp4 video by Murdstone - Photobucket

Someone let me know if the link doesn't work.


----------

